# Shelsey Walsh



## James Blackwell (24 Sep 2014)

Being involved in a motoring organisation I get regular press releases regarding latest models etc, being Jaguar focused I get my fair share of Team Sky press releases too, so today's press release just came as a rather cool suprise.

Shelsey Walsh are hosting their first Hill Climb open event in a few weeks. 5th October.

http://www.shelsleywalshcyclinghillclimb.co.uk/

Alas I will be at another race circuit (Castle Combe) but I am feeling like I may pull a sicky 

If anyone makes it, I would be interested to know how the event goes, pictures etc.

James


----------



## bianchi1 (24 Sep 2014)

I believe the deadline for signing on has passed. It's a club local to me that is organising it. 

It should be a good event...if you like that sort of thing. Sprinting up steep hills isn't my thing unfortunately!


----------



## James Blackwell (24 Sep 2014)

bianchi1 said:


> I believe the deadline for signing on has passed. It's a club local to me that is organising it.
> 
> It should be a good event...if you like that sort of thing. Sprinting up steep hills isn't my thing unfortunately!



I have never tried it to be fair. I was interested as it mixes two of my hobbies, motoring and cycling. Would have given it a go had I a) known about it and b) wasnt already booked else where.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2014)

Its strange that they call it the oldest when the Isle of Man 4 inch (Mountain) course predates it, and so does the Ulster circuit I believe.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Sep 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Its strange that they call it the oldest when the Isle of Man 4 inch (Mountain) course predates it, and so does the Ulster circuit I believe.


Both of those are on closed public roads rather than being purpose built motorsport venues.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Both of those are on closed public roads rather than being purpose built motorsport venues.


Ah, I thought it was the drive to a private house like most of the other hill climb venues are.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2014)

its been a few years since i watched cars race up shelsey walsh


----------



## James Blackwell (26 Sep 2014)

Its a venue growing in stature and popularity again. Jaguar released their project car there last year, very nice.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGBMSLvggqA


James


----------

